

Talking People Out of Being Entrepreneurs - dabent
http://www.dshen.com/blogs/business/archives/talking_people_out_of_being_entrepreneurs.shtml

======
JoeAltmaier
Lots of people make the jump. Like getting married, having a baby or quitting
your job, its not a matter of "if your not your not", its more like getting
your nerve up and jumping off the dock.

